# White lump on Hongi



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Single white lump protruding from my sunflower Hongi side please help identify and advise on treatment


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Could be a tumor. What are your water parameters? Is he eating well?


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Water is 
0ppm ammonia 
0ppm nitrite 
10ppm nitrate 
I dose with seachem prime and change 80% water weekly

Have ordered esha 2000 for a general bacterial / fungal treatment to be safe


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That is a Red Zebra or a Red Zebra hybrid. "Sunflower Hongi" is a silly name, doesn't seem to have any Hongi traits far as I can tell.

Could be a small infection. You could try the treatment, just realize that such broad treatment may harm you tank's cycle and may not help the fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Glad you said that noki, because I was not seeing hongi either.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

It's difficult to tell from the pics what that growth might be. If it's subdermal, there's really nothing you can do about it; if it's an ectoparasite, I'd suggest that you treat the tank with SeaChem ParaGuard, which works really well for these sorts of things, has no significant contraindications, and will not harm your biofilter. Good luck.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

[No message]


----------

